# Guessing ethnicity game



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Inspired by louiselouisa from the member photo albums post.

So here is what I was thinking. I will post a random image, can be someone I know or not, but I must know the ethnicity. You guys guess until someone gets it correct. The correct person then posts an image of someone for us to guess and so on. Makes sense?

OK here: 
(if you know who she is don't guess)


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Eastern European.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Indonesian?









Hey it worked last time!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

She looks Turkish, that's my best guess.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

jewish


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

lool @ some of these. hahaha no she is not Indonesian good try!

Congrats CristianNC she is Turkish! Now it's you turn! :clap


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

How does someone look Turkish lol


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> She looks Turkish, that's my best guess.


ur turn ur turn!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This will get tricky for people who have features that don't match the average look for people in their country. Which will be quite a lot of people in some countries. Also I guess we're going with what country they were born in right? Since many people will have mixed ethnicity anyway in their family?


I know. But let's try not to pick the odd one. And yeah the country they were born in and preferably someone who is not of mixed heritage. This game would work best if both parents and child are the same ethnicity.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Somalian


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

lol guys, okay, next time I'll put the appropriate representation. 

where's the next picture?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

she looks hispanic to me


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL Somalian.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Geez, guys! Sorry for not posting, I had to sleep!

Well, this one should be easier, the features of his face are more pronounced.









You may know who he is, if so, please don't post!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Aryan


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> Aryan


Interesting guess, but no!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> Interesting guess, but no!


Romanian...I suck at this game.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Is he Greek?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope, he isn't Greek nor Romanian.

If there's need for a clue, Nanami was pretty close geographically (I think it's too easy at this point haha)!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Consider said:


> How does someone look Turkish lol


Well, I know my Eastern Europeans haha  (though Turkey is also part of Asia).

Seriously though, it's very easy for me to spot European people and identify their ethnicity.

Here are some "rather famous" Turkish actors that just scream "Turkey" whenever I see them. (*tip for unaware Americans, Turkish dramas are very good*)


























*Still waiting on that response guys, I want the pressure of being the guy with the picture off my shoulders.
*


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'd have said Polish for that other guy you posted as a knee jerk answer. But maybe Bulgarian?


Nope and nope, but still pretty damn close.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Austrian? or maybe Ukrainian

oh and CristianNC you must have known that was Bihter!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Austrian? or maybe Ukrainian
> 
> oh and CristianNC you must have known that was Bihter!


You got extremely close now.

I swear I didn't know! I googled "Bihter" right now to find out what you meant. The guy from my picture is a pretty well-known football player too so I fear someone might recognize him.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Croatian


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope, not Croatian. You guys are over-thinking this, think big, like, very big!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Russian?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Russian?


There you go! Your turn!

Just for the curious, that guy is Alexander Kerzhakov, Russian football player.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, I know who that guy is so I won't post. Good idea though, I expect a long guessing-game.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Italian


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

CristianNC said:


> Yeah, I know who that guy is so I won't post. Good idea though, I expect a long guessing-game.


Ah, I have no idea who this guy is but he looks like an athlete of some sort. Yeah, could be tricky 



Zeppelin said:


> Italian


Nope.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Lebanese? Maybe Macedonian


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Lebanese? Maybe Macedonian


No and no


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Argentine?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Argentine?


Nope.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Serbian


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

white


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Montenegrin


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Spanish or Brazilian?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Bulgarian?


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Cam1 so what is he??


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Persian


----------

